

Show HN: Leadngin.com finally launched my startup after 18months of stealth. - mrkmcknz

So after 18months of working on my startup Leadngin.com we&#x27;re finally ready to launch. Our first user was in fact Swombat with GrantTree who is still with us today. Many more HN users have since scaled their sales process with us! Let me know if you have any questions and be sure to point out anything we&#x27;re doing wrong.
======
jfaucett
I would be interested in finding out more about this service and possibly
using it, but I have no idea how it works from looking at the info page.
Generate leads - ok, how? Why does it cost me a $99 setup? How does it
fullfill the 1-50 daily leads promise?

~~~
mrkmcknz
Thanks for the feedback. I agree we should be clearer in regards to how it
works. I'll put an example up there over the next couple of days.

In regards to the setup fee. We spend a bit of time before on-boarding where
we get to know who is receiving leads in a team and who you are targeting. We
didn't want to exclude small companies who start small and grow big and in
some cases they were only using 1-5 leads a week. With an account balance it
meant they didn't drop off after a couple of weeks and continued to receive
leads until they had chance to see benefit.

At first we were all about the £1,000 per month minimum spend. Then we
realised that two of our users spending that spent no more than £100 on their
first invoice.

------
swanify
Great to see this finally become public. I've been a huge supporter of Mark
from the beginning of his journey.

You've got to give this a try, the quality & accuracy of the leads produced go
above and beyond what you'd think possible.

------
swombat
FYI, we (GrantTree) are that first client. GrantTree has had enormous ROI from
this lead source - much better than the other lead sources we had found
before.

Also, this is one of those products where the MVP was an email.

------
nocashflow
I'm interested but I'm curious where the leads are coming from. If they are
scraped leads from public data sources I would pass, but if you have access to
a source I can't get my hands on then this is something I would pay for my
team to use.

~~~
mrkmcknz
We pull in data from private and public sources and the real magic isn't
crawling or scraping data. It's what we do to make sense of the data, the
information we can link together and using the data to understand businesses
and the individuals inside them.

I'd be happy to talk more if you want to reach out to me at m@leadngin.com

~~~
nocashflow
Sounds great, we are doing similar to this ourselves now but it's time
consuming and I'd love to outsource it.

------
CookWithMe
Can you already source leads with a different language than English? Most
relevant for me: Can you find leads within Germany/Austria/Switzerland?

~~~
mrkmcknz
Interesting question...

I have no idea, we honestly haven't thought of this one bit. Send me an email
at team@leadngin.com and I would be happy to test this for you.

------
palidanx
Do you have any plans of publishing a case study? I would be interested in
reading that before evaluating the service.

~~~
mrkmcknz
Yes! We've got something in the works for next week in regards to lead
generation and investor information. With permission we will also release the
dataset and make it public.

~~~
gavinbaker
Great. I'd be interested in the case study when it's ready. I shot you an
email too. Looks like it could be a good fit for us.

------
mrkmcknz
Clickable: [http://leadngin.com/](http://leadngin.com/)

------
jtchang
Perfect. Can you send me an e-mail? I want to learn more.

~~~
mrkmcknz
Sure, I will reach out to you!

------
mahesh_gkumar
What does a complete lead mean?

